# New and saying Hello



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all, Newbie saying Hello,
Had my TT for 6 months and loving it.

Quick question for all of you. Looking at Sport Exhaust, which is best for both sound and proformance?

T ROB T


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welvcome to the forum ,peoples views of exhausts varys, but blueflame seems a common choice 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, car' looking good


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------

